# holster USP 40



## lumbermill (Jan 5, 2007)

Hello gentlemen. I've been lurking here for a couple of weeks, and just signed up. Seems like a great group of people here. I have been shooting for as long as I can remember. I learned how to shoot with a daisy red rider. However, I am new to the whole auto-loader scene. I have been researching holster options for my new USP 40. It is the full size version (it felt and shot better for me than the compact). I really like the Blackhawk CQC SERPA, but it only comes in the compact version. Is there something similar for the full size? My friend is letting me borrow his FOBUS. It is for the compact, but works ok with my pistol. The muzzle sticks out the bottom about 3/8". Do you think the blackhawk serpa would fit similarly. Thanks for your time and consideration. Please excuse me if I tend to ask dumb questions


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Hey, welcome to the board. There are some HK aficionados onboard. I am sure they'll help U as soon as they see this


----------



## Blkhawk73 (Sep 2, 2006)

As an aficionado of Hk pistols, welcome to the club. What is this holster for, concealed carry, range wear, woods walking, etc? I believe the Blackhawk stuff is all the plastic/kydex stuff. Personally I don't like it. Besides lacking all character it seems a bit more bulky than good leather. I can certainly understand it's durability though. To some finish wear is a concern and I'd think the harder kydex would be a bit more abrasive than leather. Not sure though. 
Persoanlly, most all of my leather is by Mitch Rosen. Outstanding fit and workmanship. Actually use one of his for my full size USP40. It does come with a higher price but since you didn't skimp on the gun, why skimp on the holster. 
Besides that though, knowing what the intentons are would be a help.


----------



## 10mm Sonny (Jan 5, 2007)

I got an Uncle Mike's Kydex paddle holster for my full size USP.


----------



## Spenser (Nov 6, 2006)

Try a Galco Concealable for that model. Seems to work rather well, if you like that particular belt holster design. I'm not wild about kydex, since there's no "give" to it whatsoever. Leather will flex a bit, yet still have enough rigidity to hold its shape.


----------



## lumbermill (Jan 5, 2007)

Thank you all for your replies. The holster would be used for open carry, woods walking, range time, etc. My concealed carry weapon is a revolver, for now. I did like the quick and smooth draw on the blackhawk that I tried with my brother-in-laws XD. But then again, the fiber optic front sight on this pistol doesn't get along with the FOBUS very well. I'll check out all the options that you all have given so far. Thanks again.


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

One of the best holsters our there for the USP series are comp-tac made. I have one and love it. I also have a IWB one on the way. You will find that this is how most carry a USP.

http://comp-tac.com/


----------

